# Iguazu Falls



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is a glimpse of a remarkable waterfall, the Iguazu Falls, located between Brazil and Argentina:

[video=youtube;6L8845utZI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L8845utZI4[/video]


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 21, 2008)

Magnificent.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. I can see Bear Grylls trying to climb down the face of that.


----------



## PresReformed (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just there in October. They are magnificent to see.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 22, 2008)

Breathtaking!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been there as well...they are breathtaking. The local wild life (raccoon like creatures) will actually jump on your back and try to take food out of your pack.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

It's wonderful to see that some here have visited these falls. I would love to see them up close some day. I only learned about them from reading a book about a Spanish explorer, Álvar Núñez Cabeza de Vaca. The book is about his amazing trip to Florida and what happened afterwards, but not his separate trip to Argentina. It's called _A Land So Strange: The Epic Journey of Cabeza de Vaca : The Extraordinary Tale of a Shipwrecked Spaniard Who Walked Across America in the Sixteenth Century_ (November 2007) by Andrés Reséndez.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 26, 2008)

Awsome!! Thank's for posting this !!!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 26, 2008)

let us drill there for oil


----------

